# 36" Terminator? What?!?!?



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

On 18" rims. :bigeyes: Saw it on S3's facebook earlier today.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

Wow!! How much bigger will they go lol.


----------



## Oilfield1 (Nov 26, 2012)

Yep....saw them at Kirks in Baton Rouge day after Thanksgiving....Massive!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I can remember when you were really cool if you had "Q's" on your truck (36" Buckshots)

I had 36's on a jeep and they were HUGE!

Now they've got 36's for SxS's!


----------



## DangerRanger13 (Jan 18, 2014)

drivetrains will love them big ol meats


----------

